# 270 Winchester Recipe for Nosler 140gr Accubond



## AGRubio (Aug 11, 2010)

Has anyone any information on a menu for 140gr Nosler Accubond, 270 Winchester, with IMR 4064 powder. Looking to have about 2800 FPS. 
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Haven't used that particular powder, but they shot well using several others. I found the seating depth was more important in my rifle than what I dumped in the case. Powders from IMR-3031 up through H4831 should work fine with 4064 falling in there nicely. You might look at a bit slower powder to get a better case fill, but if it's what you have, it's what you have. 

I might be lucky with the rifle I have, it is simply a stock off the shelf Rem 700, but it has always shot what ever I fed it very accurately. The load I use now, is an ample dose of Ramshot hunter and the 130gr SST. When I worked it up, it was getting just over 3000fps and grouping less than an inch at 200yds. It has worked flawlessly out to over 350yds on everything I have sicked it on.


----------



## AGRubio (Aug 11, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. The IMR4064 is the powder I've been using with the 30-06 Rem 700 BDL. It works great so that is why I have it. The 270 is a A-Bolt Browning, Great trigger the Acu-trigger groups very nicely with store bought ammo but I think I can get the grouping tighter at 150YDS.


----------



## Condition One (Sep 18, 2006)

*.270 Win load*

I'll have to look at my log book to see the performance of the loads with several powders as many shot well. My "pet load" in .270 is 56 grains of IMR 7828 and 140 Ballistic tip. It shoots .147" center to center. I have since bought some Accubonds but haven't loaded any yet. "IF" they truly behave like the Ballistic tips, I will most likely never poad anything else for that rifle. Good luck and keep shooting...


----------

